# How long for back ground check.



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Both my wife and myself has signed up I didn't have any problems getting the app on my Android phone but I sure did on on her iPhone but after several phone calls I was able to get it figured out was just wondering how long it takes for the background check to come back


----------



## Jaydoy (Apr 28, 2017)

Currently it's anything up to 4 weeks, according to Amazon


----------



## MVJ97 (Jun 5, 2017)

My background and my friend's background came back the same day. Of course, we don't have any complications in our histories. I would imagine those that do would take longer.


----------



## avega2792 (May 29, 2017)

Mine took 48 hours tops. I was out of town when I signed up and I was driving the day after I got back from vacay, but I get background checks all the time for school, so I rarely have trouble with them.


----------

